# New to HDR!! i think it looks good??



## KerrySnow (Jan 5, 2011)

This isn't my first HDR, but i am quite new to this. I was really trying to work on completely covering the entire histogram and getting an even exposure. Very open to all comments!! Thanks!

3 exposure HDR -2,0,2 taken in RAW and combined in HDR Pro in Photoshop.






Original exposure at 0.


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 6, 2011)

You can really see the difference in the TV...

Now go find an actual subject!


----------



## Provo (Jan 7, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> You can really see the difference in the TV...
> 
> Now go find an actual subject!



I do agree


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 8, 2011)

Kerry, interesting subject - thanks for the technical information. As someone who is just starting out in HDR, I am quite interested in how people produced the final image - the technical aspects of it. What software did you use?

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 8, 2011)

Subject matter counts.  LOL good start but did you have a football helmet on your camera?


----------



## KerrySnow (Jan 10, 2011)

haha you guys are really killing me here on the subject choice!! 
i was actually at a friend's house w/o a tripod and used his kitchen counter to take the three exposures. when i got home to process them, i saw the "football helmet" which is actually a metal bar stool
the only reason i posted this particularly boring picture was because i believe the processing was done well and i think it shows a good luminance balance.
i will take another soon with a more intriguing subject!

this one was done by taking 3 raw exposures with my canon t2i at -2,0,2 and then going into CS5 file->automate->merge to HDR pro. then just messing with the balances to get an even look and bumping up the detail a little. 

My first HDR attempts about 6 months ago with a point-and-shoot Casio:


----------



## Bynx (Jan 10, 2011)

I like everything here except for the football helmet barstool. Nice job processing.


----------



## KerrySnow (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks, ill post up a better one soon!


----------



## KerrySnow (Jan 10, 2011)

here are a few more without football helmets lol


----------



## Bynx (Jan 10, 2011)

I still find that each shot is on the verge of being really good but with something in it that screws it up. Is the front end of the black Infinity full of dirt?


----------



## KerrySnow (Jan 11, 2011)

thats my car and yes those are bugs unfortunately i know its a simple photoshop fix but i didn't do it on this one.
how are the colors, contrasts, "HDRness"?
i know exactly what you mean by just a little off, but i have stared at them too long and cant tell whats really wrong lol
thank you so much for the comments!!

here is one where i cleaned the front, unfortunately not HDR


----------



## BradSut26 (Jan 16, 2011)

love the photos of the cars!


----------

